# New Child/baby Photography Workshop in St. Michaels Maryland



## JodieO (Dec 6, 2009)

I've talked to the creator of this workshop, and it looks like it is really going to be good.  I live and work in Maryland so it was a no-brainer when they asked me to speak there - of course I will - spend time at a beautiful place, hang out with a bunch of photographers, share my experiences of being a full time professional?  I'm there 

So I thought I would share... (watch the slideshow on the front page, what a beautiful location!)

http://www.thesavvysisterhood.com/index2.php#/home/

Here's my website and blog - Jodie Otte, Baltimore Maryland Child and Baby Photographer » and Baltimore child and baby photographer, Jodie Otte since I haven't been around here as much, I've been doing some commercial gigs that had me tied up (hint:  they are in People, InStyle, and Parents magazines among others )...


----------

